

Is Docker the Right Abstraction for PaaS? - philwhln
http://www.activestate.com/blog/2014/11/docker-right-abstraction-paas

======
preillyme
With Docker, in regards to PaaS support, we are expecting developers to bring
their own pre-built Docker images. This unfortunately means that we are going
backwards and now telling developers that they must create their stack
themselves outside of the platform. The low-level system dependencies within
the container are once again in the domain of the developer. Time spent
figuring this stuff out is redundant, not the best use of this engineers
expertise and therefore prone to error.

